# Just finished Medical Information/Coding program.



## kendra011 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good afternoon.

I have just finished a Medical Information/Coding program, and I am seeking employment in the Brevard county area. Any suggestions?


----------



## twizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

kendra011 said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I have just finished a Medical Information/Coding program, and I am seeking employment in the Brevard county area. Any suggestions?



You absolutely have to get certified if you want to get into coding. Try applying to hospitals and doctors offices for any entry level positions just to get a foot in the door.
Good luck


----------

